# Holy Heck!



## Oddball Matt (6 mo ago)

Original post got deleted for being inappropriate, oopsie but I kid you not when I say not a word of lie was written there and I'm still kinda trying to get my head around it all, thanks for the replies I got to read most of them as I left the tab open on my computer but when I started to reply the thread vanished so need to keep this one SFW


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry I missed the thread...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Oddball Matt said:


> Original post got deleted for being inappropriate, oopsie but I kid you not when I say not a word of lie was written there and I'm still kinda trying to get my head around it all, thanks for the replies I got to read most of them as I left the tab open on my computer but when I started to reply the thread vanished so need to keep this one SFW


What did you expect?

TAM is very tolerant and obliging, but it is not a smut site.
And, most posters here want to keep it that way.


Grow up!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

…


----------



## Oddball Matt (6 mo ago)

LOL is five minutes of missionary after church at sunday considered "grown up" then? Smut was not my aim at all, for that I'd have been far more describing. Apologies for any bad blood my post might have caused that also was purely unintentional. I actually already found an another forum which perhaps is more suitable for the subjects mentioned before and if any mod/admin sees this my account can be deleted as I doubt I'll be returning here. Have a good one everyone and enjoy fromnand with each other!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oddball Matt said:


> Original post got deleted for being inappropriate, oopsie but I kid you not when I say not a word of lie was written there and I'm still kinda trying to get my head around it all, thanks for the replies I got to read most of them as I left the tab open on my computer but when I started to reply the thread vanished so need to keep this one SFW


Before you post on any forum, read the guidelines 








Posting Guidelines - Forum Rules (2022)


Thank you for visiting Talk About Marriage. Talk About Marriage is a forum to discuss marriage and relationships. Here, we interpret the word "marriage" loosely, recognizing that many different people from different cultures view marriage differently. Please observe our posting guidelines...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Oddball Matt (6 mo ago)

MattMatt said:


> Before you post on any forum, read the guidelines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, apologies and lesson learnt. Now please delete my account as this will be my last post on this forum anyway.


----------

